# This graphic birth video freaked me out....



## charliea85

Dont watch if your at all squeemish....

Sharing because although it freaked me out a bit it sort of made me feel a little bit more prepared - no idea why, think it was because its a real home made unassisted birth.. not sure how I feel about the NO midwife bit but I suppose we've been having babies long before we had midwives and those women managed... would scare the hell outta me though.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXuwy8dXTGA

Some people might appreciate this video... others may not so youve been warned ;)


----------



## sam1984

oh, i sat and watched this before.
it is a lovely video and very natural but i just thought the whole time, just push and get it out, i know when i had my babies as soon as they crown and mw says i can push i did. no way did i want baby half in half out for that long


----------



## babyhopes2010

ok judging on that freeze frame i wont be watching it :haha:


----------



## littlenic

Wow....graphic! Thanks for posting. I agree that I also feel a little freaked out but it was good to watch as preparation. 

I didn't think the baby would hang around so long after the head was born and after seeing it trying to breathe whilst the body was being birthed, i think I need to ask my midwife about how this would work in a water birth.

Thanks x


----------



## ainsleyx2006

oh think i have decided i'd rather keep baby in after watching that..amazing and wonderful to watch but don'y like the thought of going through that in a few weeks!! im due 3rd of october! just couple days between us


----------



## wigglywoo

I think that is a lovely video. I think it is far less scary than some of the births you see on TV. She is working with her body rather than against it and baby came out gently in his own time. The way birth is designed to happen :)


----------



## charliea85

littlenic said:


> Wow....graphic! Thanks for posting. I agree that I also feel a little freaked out but it was good to watch as preparation.
> 
> I didn't think the baby would hang around so long after the head was born and after seeing it trying to breathe whilst the body was being birthed, i think I need to ask my midwife about how this would work in a water birth.
> 
> Thanks x

I too was a little shocked by how long the baby was hanging around for but on the other hand its what our body is designed to do, labour and childbirth is such a natural thing and our bodies and the babies are designed to be able to cope with it (obviously problem free births) 

I dont think baby struggles to breath as they are still attached to the umbilical cord so unless that fails very quickly baby will still get oxygen fine... it doesnt look very comfortable for the poor little bubba though but I doubt they are in pain... All questions to ask MW though as im not one :)

Glad it was of help to you.


----------



## steph.

I need to show OH this video. I've seen births before but I am worried how he will handle it...


----------



## charliea85

ainsleyx2006 said:


> oh think i have decided i'd rather keep baby in after watching that..amazing and wonderful to watch but don'y like the thought of going through that in a few weeks!! im due 3rd of october! just couple days between us

I know which is why I was looking into birth videos as it is approaching very fast and im not feeling very prepared lol... 

Its scary that we're now full term and baby could make an appearance any day now :s

Good luck xx


----------



## Ju_bubbs

littlenic said:


> Wow....graphic! Thanks for posting. I agree that I also feel a little freaked out but it was good to watch as preparation.
> 
> I didn't think the baby would hang around so long after the head was born and after seeing it trying to breathe whilst the body was being birthed, i think I need to ask my midwife about how this would work in a water birth.
> 
> Thanks x

All 4 of mine have come out immediately with the next contraction once the head is fully out!
Even my last LO, where I addopted a 'no pushing' technique and just let my body do all the work, LO still came flying straight out with the next contraction! She was hanging around under water for a few minutes waiting for the contraction, but the amniotic sac didn't break til I lifted her from the water, so no breathing worries! lol But, with water birth.. they dont tend to breath until they're out of the water!

ETA.. just to relax you first time ladies a bit, if it was THAT bad.. i wouldn't be having my 5th :haha: I'm actually REALLY looking forward to labour, I cant wait to do it again! :flower:


----------



## Brookey

omg did i really do this 7 weeks ago!!!! although Leo came out with his arm above his head so i defo didnt hang around that long to get the rest of him out, once his head was out i just pushed as hard as i could and he popped right out!! Makes me feel kind of emotional watching that and looking at my babba sleeping next to me.x


----------



## hawalkden

amazing..

but only Americans eh who want to prolong the waiting.. I don't like the idea of siblings being there or around when labour is happening.. 

I love how relaxed she was about it all.. Prepared me a little more, but i know i wont be as relaxed as she was! haha


----------



## perfect21

i'm on my 4th so have been through this 3 times before, but gosh i didnt realise i was so squeamish! i nearly passed out watching this! lovely though :)


----------



## AngelBunny

aww that's lovely


----------



## K2785

Ouch that made my toes curl xx


----------



## littlenic

charliea85 said:


> littlenic said:
> 
> 
> Wow....graphic! Thanks for posting. I agree that I also feel a little freaked out but it was good to watch as preparation.
> 
> I didn't think the baby would hang around so long after the head was born and after seeing it trying to breathe whilst the body was being birthed, i think I need to ask my midwife about how this would work in a water birth.
> 
> Thanks x
> 
> I too was a little shocked by how long the baby was hanging around for but on the other hand its what our body is designed to do, labour and childbirth is such a natural thing and our bodies and the babies are designed to be able to cope with it (obviously problem free births)
> 
> I dont think baby struggles to breath as they are still attached to the umbilical cord so unless that fails very quickly baby will still get oxygen fine... it doesnt look very comfortable for the poor little bubba though but I doubt they are in pain... All questions to ask MW though as im not one :)
> 
> Glad it was of help to you.Click to expand...



I understand all the good stuff about baby still receiving oxygen from the placenta, but the one in the video really looked like he was trying to take a few gulps of air! Eek!


----------



## littlenic

perfect21 said:


> i'm on my 4th so have been through this 3 times before, but gosh i didnt realise i was so squeamish! i nearly passed out watching this! lovely though :)

Probably never had such a good view of your own births though! ;-)

It was amazing how well her body stretched to accommodate baby though, wasn't it? To think that our skin will cut so easily, yet under the right circumstances will stretch beautifully.


----------



## sazibubba

omg this has made me cry, what a beautiful video tnx u so so much hun for posting this :) im having a natural home birth in a water pool and it really has given me that extra confidence boost that it can be done if you follow your body. wow i am amazed and emotional now xxxx amazing!


----------



## jojo1972

A lovely birth, hope mine goes as well:happydance:


----------



## ProudMum

wow ive done it twice before but watchin that has scared the living daylight out of me...


----------



## June2012

wow... can't imagine myself to give birth sometime this week/next week/week after...

must prepare myself mentally


----------



## Sherileigh

Even though I've done this before... Yuck! Lol.


----------



## babyhopes2010

ok so i watched it,it wasnt bad it was amazing :flower:


----------



## vintage67

Did they sell tickets? How many freaking people were there anyway? :haha:


----------



## Beaney192

June2012 said:


> wow... can't imagine myself to give birth sometime this week/next week/week after...
> 
> must prepare myself mentally


Your telling me! :wacko: After watching that I really feel like I might change my mind :haha: Jesus im sure im not able to do that...... :dohh:

Haha oh well bit to late in the day to back out! :haha:


----------



## open lotus

my last birth was an unassisted.
thanks for sharing x


----------



## ainsleyx2006

charliea85 said:


> ainsleyx2006 said:
> 
> 
> oh think i have decided i'd rather keep baby in after watching that..amazing and wonderful to watch but don'y like the thought of going through that in a few weeks!! im due 3rd of october! just couple days between us
> 
> I know which is why I was looking into birth videos as it is approaching very fast and im not feeling very prepared lol...
> 
> Its scary that we're now full term and baby could make an appearance any day now :s
> 
> Good luck xxClick to expand...

I definetly don't feel prepared this time round.only today my friend asked what would happen with LO if I went through night and you know its something that didnt even cross my mind..oooops. Think when you are preg you just think the ends never going to come then bang its here before we know it! Thanks same to you,gotan extra scan tomorrow to make sure baby not breech so fingers crossed it all goes well and I dont need to go down the section route


----------



## moomin_troll

ive now given birth twice and i still cant watch labour videos! 
it looks far worse then it actualy is, so i really wouldnt worry too much


----------



## hellywelly

I loved this video - it has given me confidence - as I want to give birth on all fours - thank you xxxx


----------



## Kitten_x

ahh! agreed, the freeze-frame is a tad intimidating  i might give it a watch with the OH later and then ask him if he wants to be down the business end during the main event ;)


----------



## shelleney

Oh dear :wacko:
Can I keep this baby in forever....? Pretty please? :nope:


----------



## Blah11

women are amazing :cloud9:

I dont remember having that much trouble with amelies body though. Her head took probably 25 minutes, her body slipped out really easy with the next contraction. Her baby looked really big!


----------



## nickyXjayno

I feel so unmotherish saying this but that was so gross!
I want a natural birth but good god is my oh staying at my head and not going down there!
There's something so raw and animalistic about it that just would make me feel really vulnerable/self concious.


----------



## vintage67

The exhibitionist nature of this video bothered me. The amount of people in the room seemed ridiculous and the constant one position angle was rather reminiscent of badly filmed pornography. 

It seemed like they were having a kegger instead of a baby. Maybe it's just my mood today. 

This isn't an attack on home/natural birth; just the nature of this particular video.


----------



## HeeBeeGeeBee

Eh...how many people and how many cameras??? That would be a bit public for me - I think I would be telling everyone to shut up and go away...and for gawd sake turn down the lights!!! But I'm probably overestimating how concious of my surroundings I'll be...:shrug: 

I have to confess I had to skip through some of it, I'm just not 100% there yet. I can't believe I'm going to do that...eek! Overall though it looked like a really nice and natural labour and my... what a big baby!!!


----------



## vikirose

That's a great video! My friend had 9 adults 2 kids and 2 dogs at her unassisted birth and it was filmed the same way. She was investigated as it's not legal here but as none of us assisted her and she delivered herself and it was all on film she was let off with it...her mw who attended after the birth said that although she shouldn't have done it, it would be a great learning vid for women to see how natural childbirth can be! I was so greatful that she asked me to be there as she knew I was planning kids in the next few yrs and being at her birth gave me the confidence to have a natural HB with my first!


----------



## Blah11

the mother prob wanted it filmed :shrug: What sthe prob? Shes obviously happy with it or she wouldnt have put it on youtube.

Amelie watched it with me lol, she said 'oh a little bit of weewee too' :rofl:


----------



## sarahjane10

this is realy scary


----------



## alette

sam1984 said:


> oh, i sat and watched this before.
> it is a lovely video and very natural but i just thought the whole time, just push and get it out, i know when i had my babies as soon as they crown and mw says i can push i did. no way did i want baby half in half out for that long

That's exactly what I was thinking! Most definitely not having an at home birth! (there better not be a snow storm!)


----------



## Dalila

omg. i thought the baby was pulled once the head came or something


----------



## Blah11

^ wow that would hurt. You have to push the body out but most bodies come out really easily after 1 push :)


----------



## Dalila

hmm. hmm. i suddenly like the elective c-section option. i wonder if my hospital has it:roll:


----------



## Dalila

i'm not sure if i would want to hear "i see the hand!" because i'll rememeber this video and then i'll freak out with knowledge of what things look like down there


----------



## Blah11

>.< no comment!


----------



## Blah11

Dalila said:


> i'm not sure if i would want to hear "i see the hand!" because i'll rememeber this video and then i'll freak out with knowledge of what things look like down there

It seriously isn't as bad as it looks lol if I hadnt had a baby before, I'd feel the same as you I'm sure.


----------



## Dalila

that's relieving because now i want to hold him in


----------



## moomin_troll

with my first the mw pulled zanes head out soon as she got a grip and it wasnt nice!

i had a lovely homebirth with my second and i took my time pushing his head out as i didnt want a really bad tear, if i had listened to "push now" i would of torn worse then i did.

ive seen a comment about not wanting a homebirth because of this video, its fine to not want a hb but that baby is coming out no matter where u are and birthing is actualy easier at home for most women


----------



## amipregnant

woah that was immense!! Amazing she did it all by herself but i sure hope bob doesnt hang around that long, and hubbie is def staying away from the business end!


----------



## pinklizzy

That was an amazing video! 
I only pushed when I had a contraction so there was quite a long gap and her bottom came first. I think it was about 12 minutes or something until her head was out!


----------



## sarahjane10

i still cant stop thinking about this!


----------



## Louisex

I am a very squeamish person and will feel faint at the sight or thought of blood but I found this vid very good I wasn't squeamish at all instead I cried as it was so lovely and i can't believe i may be going through this in a 2 and a bit weeks I say may as I had a csection last time but got a 70% chance if going through it so fingers crossed x


----------



## moomin_troll

Louisex said:


> I am a very squeamish person and will feel faint at the sight or thought of blood but I found this vid very good I wasn't squeamish at all instead I cried as it was so lovely and i can't believe i may be going through this in a 2 and a bit weeks I say may as I had a csection last time but got a 70% chance if going through it so fingers crossed x

good luck :D hope u get ur vbac


----------

